# Edwards AFB Airshow, Oct 28-29, 2006



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2006)

The show this year looks to be a good one! Look at what's flying:
Gates open at 7 flying starts at 10:00 AM
Saturday and Sunday performances are identical.

_Flying starts with the F-16 Sonic Boom commemorating Chuck Yeager's breaking of the sound barrier.
Golden Knights Flag Jump
Opening Ceremonies
F-22A Demo Flight
P-51 Demo Flight
A-10 Demo Flight
F-15E Demo Flight
Heritage Flights F-22A, F-15, A-10, P-51
Mr. Craif Treft and his aerobatic Pitt
Red Bull Aerobatic Mig-17
NASA ER-2 Fly By
T-34 Demo Flight
F/A-18 Hornet Demo Flight
B-25 Mitchell Fly By

General Break for Lunch

Hang Glider Demo by Dan Buchanan
Royal Dutch AF Precision Team Performance F-16
Ms. Margaret Stivers Wing Walker and Aviatrix
C-17 Air Drop and Demo
B-52 Demo
Golden Knights
B-1 Demo
B-2 Demo
F-117 Stealth Fighter Demo
Predator MQ-9 fly by
AFFTC Aerial Review
Air Force Thunderbirds
_

These are the static displays:
_Original Tuskegee Airmen AT-6 "Double VEE"
F4U Corsair
SBD Dauntless (WW II Naval Dive Bomber)
L-5 Sentinel
F-8F Bearcat (Post WW II Fighter)
F-6F Hellcat (WW II Fighter First Fighter used by the Blue Angels)
SNJ-5
Experimental Aircraft Association (up to 10 aircraft on static display)
Stearmen PT-13D
P-40E Warhawk (WW II Fighter and famed aircraft used by Gen Chenault's Flying Tigers in China)
P-51D The Mustang! (Famed WW II fighter)
Jet Provost T-5.
YAK-52
YAK-50
DC-3 (The venerable C-47 the type of aircraft that dropped airborne troops over France for the Normandy invasion)
Bulldog
T-28
F-86 SABRE (Ruled the skies during the Korean War)
T-33 Shooting Star
MIG-15
AC-47 (Affectionately called Spooky in Vietnam, a real scourge for the NVA North Vietnamese Army)
1946 Globe Swift
OV-10 Bronco (The infantryman's eye in the sky and key to directing precision air strikes in Vietnam)
B-17 (Undoubtedly the worlds most famous aircraft)
B-25
Fairey Firefly
Predator
F-117 (Stealth Fighter)
F-16
Global Hawk
B-1
B-52
NASA 747
F-18
F-15
F-16XL
F-22A
CV-22
Speckled Trout
C-12
T-38
C-130
CH-46
CH-53
T-1A
T-37
Weapons Loading Demonstration
Aircraft Weapons Display
_
Edwards Air Force Base - Open House 2006


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 12, 2006)

i love some of the comments about the aircraft there


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 12, 2006)

I think Doug might be there with the L-29. He is getting it painted.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2006)

Those comments are from the website, not mine. They are kind of humorous though. 

I will look for Doug and introduce myself if I see him, Joe.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 12, 2006)

My father in law will be there too - I'll PM you with some information.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2006)

Cool, I will sat hello to him as well. You want me to get pictures of them if I see them?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 12, 2006)

Of course!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2006)

Wilco


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome you better post your pictures on here from the whole airshow!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 13, 2006)

Uh...I'll think about it...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 27, 2006)

I saw some preview pictures from some of my fellow photographers from the last 2 days of practice, and I am drooling already! Looks like it will be a perfect day for the show! I will be heading out at 4:00 AM for the drive up and probably get home about 8 tomorrow night. So look for the first pics early next week. Maybe Sunday, we shall see. Joe, I will go looking for your father in law, Doug and Stambo fairly early. If I don't catch them in the morning, I will try and catch up with them around noon. 

YEEE HAW! Edwards, baby!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 28, 2006)

Pics of the F-16XL PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll do my best. Shooting statics at Edwards takes some patience sometimes because of the amount of people around the planes. Skies are clear with (unfortunately) Santa Ana winds. The winds are supposed to die down in the late morning. Current weather at home 64F, clear skies. 

Edwards weather:
Current Temp: 41°
Barometer: 30.26 in and steady 
Humidity: 25%
Visibility: 10 mi
Dewpoint: 7°
Wind: ESE 3 mph


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

Looking forward. Im A bit jealouse because I cant go myself.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2006)

are there any major shows in Alasca for when you move out there?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2006)

I got in pretty late last night, exhausted and smelling like kersosene. But I have this to say about Edwards...oh YEAH! The lighting at the show is very challenging to shoot in, but when you line it up right, the shots are simply perfect lighting. When you don't, you either get a silhouette, or in some cases a complete washout of the frame. BUT, it's Edwards, rich in aviation history and chock full of really cool stuff. Here are some early edits from the 1,280 pictures I took yesterday. Got Kerosene?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 29, 2006)

Very Cool!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2006)

Thunderbirds, and one for you, Joe. The last 2 or the Edwards sunrise followed by the Edwards sunset.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 29, 2006)

Boy Eric, you hand around some questionable company!!!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2006)

hehe Yep. I have Stambo's e-mail, so I will send it over to him today. Can you forward the shot to Bob and Doug?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 29, 2006)

Wilco!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2006)

very impressive stuff i like the first shot, much international participation?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks. There were a few foreign aircraft on display and the Dutch F-16 demo was really good.That was the only foreign flying demo though. There were L-29 and L-39 trainers, a Belgian F-16 and some exchange pilots from the test pilot school. But it was mostly a USAF show.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow great pics there Even. Im jealous, I would have loved to have been at that show.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks guys. Here's some things that make you go boom.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2006)

Has USAF changed the wing tank designs on the B-52? They look smaller (shorter). And, if so, why?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 30, 2006)

They could be. That is one of the Edwards B-52s, so it could be one of the test mods. I have a couple of pics of the F-16XL that I will get posted soon. It looks complete, minus the engine.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 31, 2006)

Superb shots eric!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2006)

Excellent stuff as usual Eric, look forward to more!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 31, 2006)

I have the preliminary pages built for the Edwards show. I need to build three more galleries and add thumbnails for the index, but most are done and ready at:
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Edwards AFB Open House 2006

Enjoy!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2006)

Excellent pictures as usual Eric!


----------



## twoeagles (Oct 31, 2006)

Very, very nice! I never get tired of good photo's.
Looks like the Thunderbirds have been studying
Blue Angels video and showing some improvement!
Thanks!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks guys. The Thunderbird gallery should be up later this week, along with the statics and the Silver Wings. Still doing the edits.


----------

